# Turbo Timer Installation



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Just installed my Greddy full auto timer but it doesnt keep the car on. Everything else works like the RPM speed signal countdown. When I take the key out of the ignition, it counts down fine, but only keeps the radio and accessories on in the car.

It sounds like I tapped the wrong wire, but I keep checking it and everything seems fine. Here are the wire colors that I tapped into.

From Turbo Timer -------> Ignition Wires
Red (to constant 12V) -------> Green
Blue (to ACC) -------> White w/ Blue
Green (to ON) -------> Black w/ Pink

BTW, this installation is on a 97 B14 GA16DE.
Can someone check their FSM and see where I went wrong? 
It does say that if the vehicle has 2 ignition (ON) wires (which Im wondering if I missed it), your supposed to connect it differently. I checked the wiring diagrams for the ignition switch and supposedly it has one, so Im stumped at where I messed up.
Thanks.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

did you purchase the turbo timer harness needed for your car,try SR20DEVELOPMENT.COM I got my timer and harness for around 100 buks took only a half hour to install.works fine


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i figured out the correct wire colors, but wierd thing is the FSM lied to me! i checked it like a million times but i guess the wire colors are different. i found a site for an SE-R turbo installation and they use the same harness as us for the ignition so i just used his wiring method. works great.


----------



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

does anyone know were i can find the wiring diagram for this turbo timer


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nismo_200sx said:


> does anyone know were i can find the wiring diagram for this turbo timer


The first post tells you which wires go from the Greddy timer to the OEM harness, what else do you need?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

HOW TO: Wire up a turbo timer


----------

